# Sea Bass Report



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and the wife took off from work
yesterday (again) and went "tog"
fishing down in OC on our favorite
boat the MS. Capt went out about
16 miles and we dropped them down.
Sea Bass! They were coming up
all around the boat. It was just like
a summer trip. Tog were hard to
get, but the sea bass were a 
good slow pick today. Everybody
on the boat got at least 3-6 fish
with a few getting 10, 12, and up
to the 16 count range. We took
home 15. Nice amount for Mid 
April! First week of May should
be off-the-hook! We actually got
ran off two wrecks by HUGE dog
sharks. I caught one that was about
4 1/2 to 5 feet long. Good day.


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

*nothing like last Saturday!*

Talapia, 

I cannot open your PMs to me for some reason. Need to figure out how to use it I guess. Caught 3 keeper Tog with big fish pool. Big fish was 6 1/4. I also caught about 15 throw back Tog. If you didn't hear there was 5 Cod caught that morning also. Few Sea Bass but not many. I will try to figure out this PM thing. 

reddogg48


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man you have to be running out of leave by now!! Awesome trip! I am itching to go but my buddy Anthony won't budge till May. I hope there is room left on the boat when I go. Tightlines!


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

FL,

Talked to Capt. on Saturday and he told me his pretty much booked through the end of May. I would call soon to book a spot.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

reddogg48, 

Nice going! Glad you were into the tog. 
The pool should have been nice also
considering that it was a weekend.

FLF, I have a lot of leave built up from 
last year. I was on shift work and could
not take leave from Feb - Jun!  

If you want to fill a cooler with sea bass
I would definitely wait until May. If you
want a weekend day though, I would
book one now. I just do not like going
during the weekend due to the traffic, 
higher prices (hotels), etc.

During the week, you can usually call up
to a day or two away and get a spot.
That way, you can pick the good weather
days.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Talapia said:


> *
> 
> FLF, I have a lot of leave built up from
> last year. I was on shift work and could
> ...


Same here I am pushing over 70 days. I got some leave put in for may for about a week to bring that number down. Saving it for my big vacation I plan on taking sooner or later.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I have got two trips that I want to go 
on this year. An extended wreck trip
off North Carolina, and a tuna trip
out of OC or VA Beach. I will probably
get on a make-up charter since they
cost sooooo much. Never been tuna
chunking before...fresh tuna steak 
on the grill...I am going to shoot for
a late summer/early fall trip (Aug - Oct).


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a reservation for 3 on May 21st. One of them may back out but I can always get a credit for that. It's on a friday so hopefully the weather will cooperate. The seabass should be in real thick by then.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, what spots did you reserve?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

23-25


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey buddy I thought I was first in line for that "missing" spot!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I thought I smelled something smoking?*

There you go thinking again.  LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thinking about jumping on that trip. It
is always fun to fish with friends.

Right now the entire back is full. 
But for sea bass that's OK. If they
are biting then the whole boat
should be catching.

I usually reserve a spot in the bow
anyway's.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am going this Sun with my wife and two friend. I have been wanting to give this boat a try for a while, but have been blown out on three previous occassions. While I am not banking on it, a couple humpie would be nice to spice the catch. But what I am really looking for is my PB tog. This is supposed to be the boat to catch him on.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke of Fluke, 

I have seen a 15.5 pounder (Capt Monty)
and at least 5 or 6 12+ pounders, and
about 20 10+ pounders caught this year
on the trips that I have been on. Last
Tuesday, Capt Monty threw his snafu
rig off the bow and then came back to 
the stern to mess around. I was at the
left stern corner and I saw his rod 
jerking all over the place. I told him to 
check his rod out and sure enough he
had about a 5 or 6 pound tog on there!
Now the tog were not biting too well 
on Tuesday so that just left
most of us shaking our heads. Good luck
on Sunday, right now I would expect 
a 70 to 30 mixture with sea bass accounting
for most of the fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

I could not resist. Me and the wife are booked
for spots 1 and 2 on the 21st of May. 
If I remember correctly, they were catching
them on bare hooks last year at that time!

FLF, are you on this trip?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I wish, I have to do Color Guard for the spring ball that day. No fishing for me. I just want to remind Anthony that the hfestival is the next day I'll be there though!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke of Fluke, 

Hey buddy, how did you do?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Not the best trip ever, but I love the boat and crew. I will be cashing in my half price coupons shortly. I'll post details when I am more awake.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Half price coupons?

Man, been on the boat about 30 times
in the last two years and never saw 
a half price coupon. Should be an
interesting story.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

You will have to wait a little longer as just worked another 15 hr shift and have to go back for another in a couple hours...


----------

